# Videos of mantella laevigata breeding!



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

They have been going at it all day long. Found a few eggs so far! Hopefully, they will not mold over.

YouTube - Mantella laevigata breeding #1

YouTube - Mantella laevigata breeding #2 (calling!)


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

awesome~

i hope they make it for you and you get some good froglets!!


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Thats pretty cool.Hopefully you'll find a big stash of eggs, and they will produce some froglets for you.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Well done Ray


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

its call sounds like a cricket to me, very cute little guys


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! I'm going to avoid pulling the clutch (about 3 eggs right now) this time around to see if they can raise them without any interference (short of keeping the water filled). Any suggestions as to whether I should add anything to the water (almond leaves, etc) or maybe add water that has been set aside with almond leaves? Right now, I'm using spring water to fill the water holes.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Whoo whoo! I added another seed pod around 7PM (they seem to really prefer them over the bamboo) and now I just found another clutch of two eggs!!! 

As background, I've had a group of 4 laevigata (assumed 2.2) for a few months but recently got a pair from Josh and man, that seems to have done the trick as their tank is starting to resemble something out of a Fellini flick.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

And you are very welcome. That pair actually came from me (through josh). Glad you were able to get them to breed, they were driving me nuts for well over a year... *grin*

Completely awesome.


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Very nice! You should title the 1st video 'Hollywood Hot Tub' - at least that's what it made me think of .


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Well then, thanks Rob! I couldn't seem to get them to do anything besides call until I added the pair from you. Maybe I really had a group of 4 males in which case I feel bad for the lone female. 

Btw, as of 9am, they were STILL going at it - this morning four of the six were all in one water hole together!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

stemcellular said:


> Well then, thanks Rob! I couldn't seem to get them to do anything besides call until I added the pair from you. Maybe I really had a group of 4 males in which case I feel bad for the lone female.
> 
> Btw, as of 9am, they were STILL going at it - this morning four of the six were all in one water hole together!


And I heard the male from my pair call a few times, enough to know I had a pair, but saw absolutely no mating behavior. Of course my tank wasn't as nice as yours. You should write up some observations on getting mantellas to breed, I couldn't find much information when I was looking for it. I have a colony of crocea that do nothing, as well... I suppose if it was as easy as breeding tincs we'd be swimming in mantellas.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, info on breeding techniques is pretty spotty. Devin's website and Marc's book seem to be good resources as is the mantella section on amphibian forum (which contains the best experimental data, IMO). 
With regard to laevigata, Heather Heying wrote her PhD dissertation on sexual selection in laevigata (and their breeding habits more generally) so I used that to shape my thinking about how to setup their viv and induce breeding (misting, frequency of feedings, temp drops, etc). With laevigata, as far as I can tell, the more water holes the better chance of courtship among males. Weirdly, I have a ton of bamboo in their setup and they aren't interested at all. Seems they prefer the water holes that are more width over depth, and that are on the ground surrounded by leaf litter. 

thanks again!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

For anyone that is interested here is the url to Heying's dissertation - really good read, IMO.

Heather Heying's Dissertation Abstract

This poster provides a very brief summary. Really cool stuff. 
http://www.animalbehavior.org/ABS/Stars/Founders/founders_2000.html


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

An update:

I've found a few more eggs in the two utilized water holes and it seems that two frogs in particular (assuming females) are guarding each water hole. When I'm feeding they don't scamper away (like in the past) but rather submerge themselves in the water hole for about 75-90 secs before emerging and continuing to remain in the water hole. I've noticed that they haven't really left the water hole except to feed since Sat/Sun. All the while one of the bolder males keeps parading back and forth between each water hole calling loudly. 

Anyone have experience with this sort of behavior in mantellas or dendros? The fact that the females are literally standing guard over their eggs (in the water next to them) is something that I didn't expect to see.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

*Updated shots of tads - Videos of mantella laevigata breeding!*

Updated pics of two tads from the first clutch! Just waiting for the front limbs to pop out... so close!


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

this is awesome~

do you think the front arms have developed okay so far?

cant wait to see pics when they are on land for the first time!

great job!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! I can see arms developing under the skin and they look proportionate but I'm being haunted by fears of front limb SLS. Cross your fingers for the little dudes!


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> You should write up some observations on getting mantellas to breed, I couldn't find much information when I was looking for it. I have a colony of crocea that do nothing, as well... I suppose if it was as easy as breeding tincs we'd be swimming in mantellas.


You need to cycle them, use a retinol (not beta carotene) containing supplement like Herpetal in controlled amounts, and feed a variety of foods. 

Mantellas are from Madagascar which has a cool, dry season, and a warm, wet season. Also, keeping them in large groups helps, but I have bred ebenaui with a 1:2 ratio.

Ray, good luck. I'd ease up on the fears about spindly leg. They still look like they're in the early stages.

You'll know it's spindly if the arms do not come out if the tail shrinks BEFORE the arms show.

You better keep a cover on it and slope the container, because I've had ebenaui froglets climb out and dried up on the floor.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, Doug. 

Yup, i already have them in a plastic shoebox together that has a nice slope and a fair amount of java.. I can see their arms getting ready to pop, have tons and tons of springs, and suppose just have to keep waiting...


----------

